# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Suck4Luck's Dream Yoga Progress

## Suck4Luck

Sat May 12 12:35:43 EDT 2012

I posted my Basic Skills: Lesson #1 thread in which i sat in a quiet place and tried to observe sounds my body wouldnt normally hear. I heard my cat purring, a lawnmower, and my phone charger buzzing.

----------


## Sivason

> Yeah......
> 
> 
> COMING SOON



Excellent!

----------


## Suck4Luck

Ill be updating this thread daily as long as i can until i start the second one. You will have the date and time above my attempts. Thanks!




Sat May 12 12:30:45 EDT 2012

So I tried the first method by just sitting and being able to hear things my body would normally not hear. On this first attempt i was able to hear somebody mowing their lawn through the window behind me, a very slight buzz from my phone charger, and my cat purring softly on top of my sleeping bag. I guess i was successful, ill post every attempt of any method here.

----------


## Sivason

Good. Try that one over and over again through out your life. Sometimes the most basic stuff is worth remebering. Go on to other steps or versions, but come back to this one a few times.

----------


## Sivason

Hi everyone! It has been almost two weeks. I hope everyone got a chance to practice. The thread *Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 1*, has been updated. I have shared a few ways these skills will be useful in LDs, and the thread is now open to Q & A.

----------

